# New In This Week Accutron 1967 I Think



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just this i like the look of the dial .all the best woody77.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very nicw WOODY njoy it

H


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice.....like the dial colour & looks in very good condition.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

nice and different - like a lot of your watches

definately 1967


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

Not keen on the strap but the watch itself is a cracker! Great find.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

M7, dates to1967.

Just love those Accutrons, when I win the lottery I'm going to buy them all.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice looking watch dial 

Lose the expander, and get a nice leather strap on it, and it will be a cracker!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Good advice, a leather band makes all the difference.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

If you are getting rid of it later, let me know.

I'm an M7 too. :lol:


----------

